# In app Tipping



## Nirav- Nick (Mar 2, 2017)

had a rider tell me today that there is now a way to add tips in the uber app, either at setup 10-20% or so. She did say it has not been marketed well. Anyone else here of this in uber rider app?


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

I have the UBER rider app - nope...not there. No way it will happen


----------



## Nirav- Nick (Mar 2, 2017)

OPTIONCB said:


> I have the UBER rider app - nope...not there. No way it will happen


She did say it was buried and hard to find... she tipped em in any case, but just sayig


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Nirav- Nick said:


> She did say it was buried and hard to find... she tipped em in any case, but just sayig


That's for UBERTaxi - not Uber X or other option


----------



## Nirav- Nick (Mar 2, 2017)

OPTIONCB said:


> That's for UBERTaxi - not Uber X or other option


just saw that, haha oh well...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

It is for UberTAXI only, and NOTHING else (X, XL, Select, Black, SUV, LUX, Access, Espanol, etc)

Unfortunately, riders think "UberTAXI" is for all platforms.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DocT said:


> It is for UberTAXI only, and NOTHING else (X, XL, Select, Black, SUV, LUX, Access, Espanol, etc)
> 
> Unfortunately, riders think "UberTAXI" is for all platforms.


Technically, it doesn't say Select is excluded.

#IWantMyIncludedTipsNow


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Technically, it doesn't say Select is excluded.
> 
> #IWantMyIncludedTipsNow


Yeah, I saw that too. That's why us Select drivers get no love anywhere.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Does anyone use any apps or devices to get credit card or debit tips if the pax says they don't have cash? or any other options like them tipping into your paypal account? 

I saw there is something called Square Point, but they only give you a free reader from non chip cards and almost all cards have chips now.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Does anyone use any apps or devices to get credit card or debit tips if the pax says they don't have cash? or any other options like them tipping into your paypal account?
> 
> I saw there is something called Square Point, but they only give you a free reader from non chip cards and almost all cards have chips now.


Yes https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/

I have a chip card and i can use my card with my square reader. The chip is only required over swiping if the device allows both.

If a device only allows for swiping, the chip cards will still swipe.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Yes https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/
> 
> I have a chip card and i can use my card with my square reader. The chip is only required over swiping if the device allows both.
> 
> If a device only allows for swiping, the chip cards will still swipe.


Cool thanks for the info, I was worried I would not be able to swipe chip cards with the non chip swiper.


----------

